# xorg 7.3 - errors when starting



## francach (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,

I just installed the xorg 7.3 port using portmanager on FreeBSD 7-STABLE. I csuped the ports tree today.
When I call startx, the server starts but stops again and I get the following errors:

xauth:  creating new authority file /home/frog/.serverauth.79164


X.Org X Server 1.4.2
Release Date: 11 June 2008
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 7.1-PRERELEASE i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD pile.uidmmc.net 7.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-PRERELEASE #1: Thu Nov 20 20:20:29 CET 2008     root@pile.uidmmc.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 23 November 2008  12:56:44AM

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Nov 25 19:24:36 2008
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc
expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc
expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc
expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc
expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc
expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc
expected keysym, got XF86MonBrightnessDown: line 149 of inet
expected keysym, got XF86MonBrightnessUp: line 150 of inet
expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 153 of inet
expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 154 of inet
expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 155 of inet
The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
>                   Ignoring extra symbols
Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
Fatal error 'Cannot allocate red zone for initial thread' at line 384 in file /usr/src/lib/libthr/thread/thr_init.c (errno = 12)
Fatal error 'Cannot allocate red zone for initial thread' at line 384 in file /usr/src/lib/libthr/thread/thr_init.c (errno = 12)
Fatal error 'Cannot allocate red zone for initial thread' at line 384 in file /usr/src/lib/libthr/thread/thr_init.c (errno = 12) 


waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.


Can anybody give me hints as to where the problem is here?


Thanks.


----------



## richardpl (Nov 25, 2008)

Are you using GENERIC kernel?


----------



## francach (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,

yes I'm using a GENERIC kernel.
Is that important?


----------



## glaon (Nov 27, 2008)

I've had the same problem, but when I try again "portupgrade -fa" Xorg started normally.
Maybe it's a magic?


----------



## francach (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

yeah i've read in another newsgroup that the problem has to do with not doing a full ports rebuild after moving from FBSD 6 to FBSD 7. So I guess I'll be doing a portsupgrade -fa at the weekend!

Thanks for the input.


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 28, 2008)

Your xorg.conf is broken. Adjust it to the new paths that were introduced with Xorg-7 (/usr/local instead of /usr/X11R6, different module and font paths...).


----------



## francach (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi,

thanks for the input.
I did portsupgrade -faO at the weekend and lo gnome and co work again!
There's no getting around rebuilding everything after a major upgrade.


----------

